

Ask HN: Do star programmers ever hire 'ghostcoders'? - wardb

Earlier this year Verizon discovered that one of their best programmers had outsourced his own job to China. So he basically hired ghostwriters, or maybe more precice: ghostcoders. Celebrities, executives, and political leaders often hire ghostwriters to draft or edit autobiographies, magazine articles, or other written material. But do well-known programmers hire &#x27;ghostcoders&#x27;?
======
jefflinwood
More likely, you're going to find that "star" or "celebrity" programmers
usually end up starting consulting shops - where they're busy doing business
development, speaking at conferences, juggling issues on GitHub, writing OSS
code, blogging, etc, and other developers are actually doing the coding for
the clients.

It's completely on the up-and-up, but it's basically the same thing.

------
amirouche
Yes, it's called open source ;)

~~~
mooreds
Haha. Also known as don't reinvent the wheel.

